# Happy birthday my furbabies



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

On the 14th we'll be celebrating my furbabies birthdays!!!! Each gets something special on their special day but decided to do just one birthday party this year and boy, am I going all out!!! 

Shiloh, my boy, will be 5 in July.
Shoshona, my little girl, is turning four on Wednesday
Eli, turned 1 in December.

For decorations I've got balloons with paw prints on them, that decoration tape type stuff with paw prints, lots of "The Dog" decorations and banners that read Happy Birthday!

For games were goinig to have Best Sit, Best Stay, Best Tail Wag, etc, contests, we'll have a Huntin' for Hot dogs game, Bobbin for Kongs, chasing bubbles and plenty of ball games. I've ordered a Bone shapped Pinata which will be filled with lots of goodies. If the weather is nice I'll be sure to fill their wading pools for a little water fun









I'll be baking bone shapped cakes for everyone...I even have bone shapped sparkels for the top and bone shapped candles. 

They don't exactly have any doggie friends (how do I say this ....they are a wee bit doggie agressive) but I like to pretend they have friends so I've kind of not invited my good friends with dogs letting them know about the party and that they will be getting 'goodie bags'....so far this has paid off-already got one set of presents for my babies....I know I'm bad, but their my babies and I want them to have the very best life has to offer.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds like a blast!!! What a great idea for them, and I am sure they will appreciate it. 
You will have to show us some pictures of the event.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

How fun!! Happy early Birthday to all your furbabies!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Geez that sounds like a blast! Early







to all!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh gee - comes as such a big surprise that they're spoiled rotten!!














Wow - what a birthday party! Have fun and we'll look forward to lots of pictures!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday to all your furbabies.







Pictures are a must!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes for my furbabies!!! I'm really looking forward to the big event







I'll be sure to include all your wonderful wishes in their scrapbook!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Havoc wants an invite to the party!!! 

Sounds like a really fun day for your kids. Havoc gets to go to Petco and pick out a toy this weekend.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Kathy I wish we could have him....he is just sooooo beautiful!!! I really wish they had doggie friends. We tried when they were younger, Shiloh had a couple of friends but that got a little nasty one day when he decided he didn't like his friends anymore







Don't worry all was ok and all the dogs were fine but it was the end of the friendship for sure. Shoshi never has liked any other dogs and Eli well he's about the friendliest dog on the block...he loves everything and everyone!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Four years ago there was a cry as she took her first breath, little did we know then that my worlds greatest dog had just been born. I love you soooooo much my baby Shoshona!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

b-day wishes a bit late in coming, but

<span style='font-size: 26pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #6633FF">*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL *</span></span></span>


----------

